# Nikon Announces 95 Million Nikkor Lenses Produced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 29, 2015)

```
TOKYO – Nikon Corporation is pleased to announce that total production of NIKKOR lenses*<sup>1</sup> for Nikon interchangeable lens cameras reached ninety-five million in the middle of July, 2015.</p>
<div class="section">
<p>In 1959, Nikon (then Nippon Kogaku K.K.) released the Nikon F, as well as its first NIKKOR lenses for Nikon SLR cameras, including the NIKKOR-S Auto 5cm f/2. The NIKKOR tradition has continued over the many years since those first lenses were released.</p>
<p>Nikon actively releases new NIKKOR lenses that utilize the superior optical technologies it has cultivated over its long history as well as a variety of technologies developed exclusively by Nikon, including its anti-reflection coating, Nano Crystal Coat, PF (Phase Fresnel) lens elements with superior chromatic aberration compensation capability that makes lenses smaller and lighter, fluorite lens elements that offer superior chromatic aberration compensation and make telephoto lenses more compact, and fluorine coat, which effectively repels a variety of contaminants, such as dust and dirt, water, oils, and grease.</p>
<p>Nikon continues its steady success, reaching total lens production—including those produced with expansion of its lineup of interchangeable lenses for Nikon 1, Advanced Camera with Interchangeable Lenses, the first of which was released in October, 2011—of ninety million at the end of October, 2014.</p>
<p>One of Nikon’s lenses released this year is the AF-S NIKKOR 300mm f/4E PF ED VR, released in January, 2015. This fixed focal length telephoto lens, compatible with Nikon FX-format digital SLR cameras, was the first NIKKOR lens for which a PF lens element was adopted. Adoption of the PF lens element made the AF-S NIKKOR 300mm f/4E PF ED VR the world’s lightest lens in its class*<sup>2</sup>. This makes the lens very portable and easy to handle with hand-held shooting, despite the fact that it is a fixed focal length telephoto lens, expanding possibilities for new forms of photographic expression. What’s more, Nikon has recently released the AF-S NIKKOR 500mm f/4E FL ED VR and AF-S, NIKKOR 600mm f/4E FL ED VR, two FX-format compatible super-telephoto lenses with a maximum aperture of f/4 and for which two fluorite lens elements were adopted to significantly reduce their weight, making them the lightest lenses in their respective classes*<sup>3</sup>, as well as the AF-S DX NIKKOR 16-80mm f/2.8-4E ED VR, a high-performance 5x normal zoom lens compatible with the Nikon DX format. Naturally, the latest optical design technologies and Nikon’s exclusive and highly durable fluorine coat were also adopted for these lenses.</p>
<p><em><span class="marker">*1 </span>Interchangeable lenses for Nikon SLR cameras and Nikon 1 Advanced Camera with Interchangeable Lenses</em>

<em><span class="marker">*2 </span>Among 300mm fixed focal length (prime) autofocus lenses compatible with FX-format digital SLR cameras and available as of announcement in Jan 6, 2015. Statement based on Nikon research.</em>

<em><span class="marker">*3 </span>AF-S NIKKOR 500mm f/4E FL ED VR : Among 500mm fixed focal length (prime) autofocus lenses with a maximum aperture of f/4 compatible with digital SLR cameras equipped with a full-size image sensor and available as of announcement in July 2, 2015.</em></p>
<p>AF-S NIKKOR 600mm f/4E FL ED VR : Among 600mm fixed focal length (prime) autofocus lenses compatible with digital SLR cameras equipped with a full-size image sensor and available as of announcement in, July 2, 2015. Both statements based on Nikon research.</p>
</div>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 29, 2015)

In my city, more than 90% of Nikon DSLR users have only the kit lens.

Moreover, about 70% of Canon DSLR user has only the kit lens. I realize that the variety of high quality lenses, encourages Canon shooters to invest in glass.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 29, 2015)

95 million? that's a bunch of glass. That's for sure!


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

Only 15 million behind canon... but not too shabby nevertheless


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 29, 2015)

But Canon considers only its autofocus lenses, manufactured since 1987, while Nikon account all lenses (including previous AF) since 1959.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> But Canon considers only its autofocus lenses, manufactured since 1987, while Nikon account all lenses (including previous AF) since 1959.



Yes, they actually started making the "G" lenses after 2000, and it took years after that to ramp up and convert all of the "D" lenses. They were even still making AIS lenses long after Canon switched to EF.

Canon's numbers would certainly be much larger if they included all the old manual focus lenses.

Its hard to compare when they don't count the same way.


----------

